# do I have a problem?



## Guest (May 30, 2001)

I've been diagnosed w/ iBS for over a year now. I am also 19 years old. It's a very exciting time in my life now and the opportunities seem endless. Unfortunately over the last year, I've thought I've been developing severe emotional problems having to do with the disease. I thought I was just going crazy, but after finding this message board, maybe I'm not? I'm not sure. The way I've been feeling is easy to explain. I don't like to go on long car trips, I always have to know where bathrooms are, I've withdrawn from some of my friends because they'd give me funny looks when i go to the bathroom or ask why i'm always going...I even hid my disease from my boyfriend, I havent told him the fullextent of it, only that i have to take pills for my 'stomach problem' before every meal. Sometimes the pills work, sometimes they dont. I don't like to run errands or really go places w/ people unless i have to, i'd rather go myself. I'm still always running to the bathroom, I'm just really afraid of how my future is going to be if i dont take care of this soon. I've refused to go on trips with clubs, I'm debating whether or not to spend a couple days at my friends house in Rhode Island (i live in ny). I'm worried about living with people in the future, and by god, what if i have to take the subway to work when i'm older and i have an attack? See I hate living and thinking like this!!!! All becasue I'm scared of what people are going to think of me, or what is going to happen when i get an attack. I got one a few weeks ago eating lunch with my friends and i just walked out because they would think going to the bathroom 2 times in 20 minutues would be crazy!!! Please help me, what kind of treatments can i look for, what can I do for myself? Do I have a problem, is this treatable, or am I going to have to live with this forever? Thank you...and hope to hear from someone...soon. It feels really good to be able to tell people who understand about this. That I'm not alone.


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

first of all Nicole, welcome and hello.i've had IBS for over 5 years, but longer than that, i suspect, let's just say it was diagnosed over 5 years ago. my father also had it, but at that time, we never knew what it was...and now that he's passed on, i feel very badly about how some things were handled, ie., making comments on his bathroom habits. maybe i jinxed myself because i now have all the same symptoms as he did. i am my father's daughter. (smiles)you will find many caring, supportive people here...i am very happy that i found this board, and i am no expert on anything...but i do know how you feel, and what you are experiencing. my life has been short-changed, i feel, because of this disease. one of the things that i've done very recently (and i found it does help) is tell very close people that i do have IBS. if they cannot be supportive of you, well, then, that's not your problem. i told my boyfriend and he's been very caring and supportive, and you know, just releasing that stress of hiding, etc, has helped. he now knows and asks from time to time how i'm doing and that's very sweet, i think.you are definitely not alone. i know i didn't answer much of your questions, (especially the medical ones) but i just wanted to welcome you and say hi. take care!


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Nicole,Sorry (for all of us!) about the IBS. Did you look through the success stories for inspiration and comfort? I've been dealing with this for about 15 years now and as you deal with it longer and learn more about yourself and what triggers you have it will get better and won't be such an interference in your life. Also I think since you found this board so early on you will be helped even faster. I'm doing the hypnotherapy tapes now. So far so good, but I'm only on day 20 something. Take care!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Nicole,Sorry to hear how badly your IBS is affecting your life







Firstly, experiencing some anxiety about whether your IBS is going to play up in social or crowded situations does not mean you have severe emotional problems. I think most people with IBS have experienced these concerns and thoughts to some degree at one time or another.OK, your dealing with a chronic condition on a daily basis...but that does not mean you have to surrender your life to it. There are ways and means of managing your IBS to minimize the impact it is having on you.Firstly, my advice would be to tell your close friends and boyfriend the truth - that you have a digestive disorder and sometimes cannot predict when you'll need to be near a bathroom.Keeping your condition hidden is probably only adding more anxiety and stress on top of your condition and you really don't need that.The following brochure might help if you have difficulty explaining IBS to your friends: www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochure.html Some people find IBS difficult to understand, occasionally the odd might person might become distant because they don't know how to react - don't worry unduly about it - your real friends will stick by you.Secondly, browse this bulletin board thoroughly and see if you can find anyone else with similar symptoms and try and find out what has worked/not worked for them. This should help you identify possible means of helping you to gain some control over your symptoms.Some ideas to think about:1. Elimination Diets (with help of doctor)2. Drug treatments - fiber supplements/anti-spasmodics/antidepressants/anti-anxiety meds/Calcium/Magnesium3. Alternative therapies - Cognitive Behavioural Therapy/Hypnotherapy/Stress Management Techniques/Breathing Techniques/ Exercise/Relaxation/MeditationThirdly, make sure you have a sympathetic doctor who can work with you to help you identify possible triggers and possible treatment - you don't need one who is dismissive of your problems. You want one who will become a partner with you in trying to get to the bottom of things.And finally, you've come to the right place, so if you have any questions (no matter how silly they might seem) ask away - there is bound to be someone who can help.Best Wishes,Clair







[This message has been edited by Clair (edited 05-30-2001).][This message has been edited by Clair (edited 05-30-2001).]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nicole, and welcome... First off...here are some cyber (((HUGS))) for you!! I am a mom (my son's about your age), so I really feel for you. IBS really ruins a normal lifestyle. You have some good informational replies here, so I can't add much else, but to say that most of us IBSers have found some relief throught he various forms and combinations of treatments listed here. Read through the threads and success stories. I was fortunate in that at your age I did not have IBS...however, at some point in your life, even if only a few years, you did not have IBS either. This is something that is pointed out on the hypnotherapy sessions.(You can find out about it thru ibsaudioprogram.com)Also, it is very hard explaining to people you have "bowel" problems. You can have a headache, and all other manner of ailments; but they are never as all consuming as constantly having to think about bathrooms and urgency... another recording called IBS Partner will be available soon that explains to people in your life who do not have or understand IBS, just what you are going through....all of us know what you are talking about..so you can also vent here and laugh and cry here as well. We support each other!!! Try some of the ideas listed here, and see what is best for you. But I personally have been most helped by the hypnotherapy and I have been on every IBS med there is!!! You can even do it while on any medication. Hope you find some answers here, and you know we will support you!!Take care, hon...my heart goes out to you.







~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nicole, if there is any information you need or anything we can help with let us know. You have already gotten some excellent responces, so I don't have much to add at the moment.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

